# Need Help Assembling New Buckingham Spurs!



## summit583guy (Apr 19, 2007)

I am new to the industry as far as climbing goes im a first year student taking aboriculture at college, I just picked up a pair of the buckingham titanium spurs with upgraded aluminum pads with the black foam backing and the leather straps that came with the spurs......i am finding the straps arnt fitting around my legs? does anybody have a picture of how the spur should be set up on your leg?


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 19, 2007)

summit583guy said:


> I am new to the industry as far as climbing goes im a first year student taking aboriculture at college, I just picked up a pair of the buckingham titanium spurs with upgraded aluminum pads with the black foam backing and the leather straps that came with the spurs......i am finding the straps arnt fitting around my legs? does anybody have a picture of how the spur should be set up on your leg?




HOW big are you?

Post some pics of what you have and we'll help you out.

Pics of them on and off your leg.


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2007)

summit583guy said:


> I am new to the industry as far as climbing goes im a first year student taking aboriculture at college, I just picked up a pair of the buckingham titanium spurs with upgraded aluminum pads with the black foam backing and the leather straps that came with the spurs......i am finding the straps arnt fitting around my legs? does anybody have a picture of how the spur should be set up on your leg?



Welcome to the site. You shouldn't be climbing with spurs anyways, it is bad for the trees. Learn to climb spurless, it is way easier. Now on a seriuos note, take the spurs back to where you got them and have them show you.


----------



## summit583guy (Apr 19, 2007)

ok i think i found the problem....are there a right and a left pad for the spur because it seems like i have two of the exact same? like is there a right and left?


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 19, 2007)

summit583guy said:


> ok i think i found the problem....are there a right and a left pad for the spur because it seems like i have two of the exact same? like is there a right and left?


  

YES, there is definately a right and a left. Do like clearance types and go back to where you got them...............Or learn to climb spikeless. 

I can't believe you typed that bit about spikeless clearance, congradulations!


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes stand on the spurs, the spikes (gaffs) should be on the inside, touching type of thing. The pads can only go one way that makes sense. The straps, you want the buckle pointed away from you, on the inside front.


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 19, 2007)

clearance said:


> The straps, you want the buckle pointed away from you, on the inside front.



The inside? My buckles are usually on the outside of the leg.


----------



## clearance (Apr 19, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> The inside? My buckles are usually on the outside of the leg.



Oh yeah, what was I thinking??? Mine are like at the front too.


----------



## PUclimber (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you taking over a new lead clearance? Plus being a college guy you'd think that they'd teach him that spiking is bad on prunings to learn to climb spikeless first. I know we never even put on a pair of spikes in class. It was all spikeless and the spikes had to be learned elsewhere.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 20, 2007)

Wespur has a very good website. Detailed pictures and alot of information. 
http://www.wesspur.com/Spurs/brgsl_detail.html


----------



## RedlineIt (Apr 20, 2007)

> Wespur has a very good website. Detailed pictures and alot of information.
> http://www.wesspur.com/Spurs/brgsl_detail.html



How odd. While I have my pads the same way as the wesspur site, I feed the straps through the other way...top strap out the back...

Not that it can really make much difference. I worked with a travelling Aussie vagabond climber who was seeing the world by stopping in and doing tree work a few months here and there at a time. 

He wasn't very well equipped, so I had lent him my spurs from time to time. My old Buckinghams with the "aluminium" top caps. The foam backing was getting a bit dodgy, so he announces: " I believe I will wear them backwards today." 

He put the left gaff on his right boot and the right on his left, with the pads supporting his calfs instead of against his shins. He got about eighty feet of a removal done before he switched off to me. I did the last fourty feet with them on "properly".

Just to be an arse, I blocked down to where he'd quit on the way up, roped out, and had him finish the spar. I noticed he put the spurs on the "right way" to finish it off.

But it was interesting to see that you don't have to be so anal about your spurs, how they go on, or which way the strap faces.


RedlineIt


----------

